# using google maps pedometer for routes



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Has anyone else fooled around with Google maps pedometer for finding biking routes? Here's a link to the site:

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/

I've been trying to find a good route for bike commuting, but was discouraged by a couple sections of my route that put me on very busy roads. Using G-maps, I was able to find some alternative routes that bypassed most of the traffic. What's really cool about the maps, is that they also calculate your distance very accurately, and you also can plot elevation profiles.

I've also used the maps to find good routes for group rides out in the country, or just plot our usual routes to view the big picture and elevations. Really cool tool if you haven't tried it yet.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just for an example, I am posting a link to a route I did a few years back from Robertstown, Ga, to the top of Brasstown Bald, the finish for one of the Tour de Georgia stages. Click on the elevation profile for the last couple miles up Brasstown Bald if you want a shocker.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=366984


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

For some reason, the elevation profile for the Brasstown Bald route I posted doesn't work. 

Here's a link showing my commute route, so you can see the level of detail available for urban routes. Click on scale on left side of map to zoom in or out. By holding down the left clicker while mousing over the map, you can follow the route.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=915876


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I don't find a way to search for other peoples maps on gmap pedometer. How do you search? I've been using Bikely, another routing Goggle Map hack site. 

Scot


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't know if you can search g-maps either. A friend of mine has a Garmin computer, and I know that you can search for routes on their web site, but I think you have to be a member and pay a fee.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I did a little poking around the gmaps site and found their forums, which includes a cyclists board. There aren't a whole lot of messages there, but apparently people are posting routes on the page. Might be a good thing to publicize, so cyclists can share routes.

There is also a "Check Out this Route" forum, which has routes posted for runners, hikers, canoeists as well as cyclists. Here's a link to the site:

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/phpBB2/index.php?sid=0cde5414a310c9c550e31324fe885821


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been using G-map for a while now and I think it's great. I've used it many a time to plan routes in places I'm unfamiliar with. I especially like the hybrid view. It shows me streets, sidewalks, and MUT's that probably wouldn't show up on other maps.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Cool!*

This is what happens if I take the long way home. A little up, a little down...

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=918063


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Andy,
If you've not been over to Bikely, one of the most proflic posters is one of the RASC members out of Rochester.
http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/by/dhallaway
You might find some useful routes in his list.

Scot


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Neat stuff, found a few routes around Milwaukee Wisconsin that I was wondering about how to get around some areas. Thanks for the link.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I've used that site several times to plan routes. The latest is the Fort Worth to Dallas ride that some of the local RBR members are planning. Check it out: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93730

map route: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=913135

I like it because it gives exact distances, elevation, and mile markers. It seems to use slightly older map data than the official Google Maps, but it is generally good enough. Google Maps has a "my maps" feature now that lets you plot custom lines, but not with the same functionality as gmaps-pedometer.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I actually wrote my own gmap based route maker. I've used Gmap Pedometer too, that's how I got the idea to go ahead and create my own. (Which I think is better, and has a bike log to go along with it).


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

The only problem with gmap-pedometer is that it gets really laggy if you put too many points in. I find that www.routeslip.com is a much better tool for cyclists, since it also allows you to make custom route slips with directions and such. It also has prettier elevation profiles and a better find route feature.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Can anyone explain to me how to read the elevation profile? Here's a little loop from my apartment.



http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=767127



joe


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Can anyone explain to me how to read the elevation profile? Here's a little loop from my apt.


http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=767127



joe


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*elevation*



JoeDaddio said:


> Can anyone explain to me how to read the elevation profile? Here's a little loop from my apt.
> 
> 
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=767127
> ...


Sure. Go to the left side of the page and click on the elevation link. You can choose either small or large, which just exaggerates the amount of elevation gain. Then use the tool bar at the bottom of the screen to drag the page across so you can see the whole route. Mileage markers are just above the elevation graph. So on your route, you have a gradual climb to mile 10, descent to mile 13, another climb to mile 15, and a descent for the final 3 miles.

You also can set your route to map or top view, rather than satellite. I prefer map view because it shows all of the roads with their names.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

you're looking for something like this?
http://bikemapper.mtc.ca.gov/BikeMapper/BikeRouteMap


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

If you like the Gmap Pedometer....
You'll also probably like www.routeslip.com

Just a thought.


----------

